# Odd Loreal scale...



## J.LRegius (May 28, 2009)

My tegu has one loreal scale on one side and 2 on the other. Odd.... lol what do u ppl think he is? :?: :?:


----------



## Jer723 (May 28, 2009)

idk id have to see it, can u post pics?

jerry


----------



## J.LRegius (May 28, 2009)

lol I'm kinda new to tegutalk, how do u post pictures again?


----------



## Jer723 (May 28, 2009)

well if u have a photobucket you can just upload them to photobucket and then take the img code and paste it in to your reply, thats how i do it. i dont really kno how to do it any other way.


----------



## J.LRegius (May 28, 2009)

Here is A pic. finally found out how to upload


----------



## Jer723 (May 28, 2009)

i really dont know it just looks like an extra scale i dont think theres anything different about him but i have got to tell you that is a beautiful tegu, how old is it?


----------



## J.LRegius (May 28, 2009)

Wait, do B&W have 1 or 2 loreal scales?


----------



## Jer723 (May 28, 2009)

im not too sure, id have to look into that, i know my red has 2.


----------



## J.LRegius (May 28, 2009)

Yep argentine B&W's & reds are supposed to have 2. Colombians have 1. So I'm not too sure what he is. And I dont know how old he is. I bought him in December and he was about a foot or so then. Now he is (i think) 2 foot.


----------



## 31drew31 (May 28, 2009)

by the looks of him id say hes an Argentine.


----------



## JohnMatthew (May 28, 2009)

My vote goes for argentine as well. If my eyes aren't playing tricks on me I'm seeing some beading in his scales, columbians are more smooth I believe.


----------



## J.LRegius (May 28, 2009)

JohnMatthew said:


> My vote goes for argentine as well. If my eyes aren't playing tricks on me I'm seeing some beading in his scales, columbians are more smooth I believe.


Yep ur right, his scales are beaded, although on the single loreal scale side one half is sort of darker than the other


----------



## VenomVipe (May 29, 2009)

I say you have an argentine "freak" on your handsLOL. but theres nothing wrong with that. I wouldnt think theres columbian blood i just think when he developed he only has one scale. There plenty of other features supporting that he is arg. Hes just a fluke. I mean its really amazing and value wise he has some extra value probably, not suggesting u sell him of course! What a stoker!


----------



## J.LRegius (May 30, 2009)

VenomVipe said:


> I say you have an argentine "freak" on your handsLOL. but theres nothing wrong with that. I wouldnt think theres columbian blood i just think when he developed he only has one scale. There plenty of other features supporting that he is arg. Hes just a fluke. I mean its really amazing and value wise he has some extra value probably, not suggesting u sell him of course! What a stoker!


LOL

and I will never sell him!


----------



## jmiles50 (May 30, 2009)

I've seen argentine's w 1 loreal scale before. I know Bobby has posted pics of that before.


----------



## carcharios (Jun 3, 2009)

I took some pics of my no-name Tegu that I got from PETCO last Saturday. It was apparently a "corporate order" and they rarely get these guys in. You'll see that he or she is definitely an Argentine Tegu based on the skin pattern, etc. but the loreal scale is really hard to differentiate into two scales - you'll see that it appears to be one scale, which is not indicative of Argentines. Also, on one side of his or her head, the loreal scale has what appears to be a grainy reddish substance on it - almost as if it did not shed properly or had been injured. Aside from this, the Tegu looks healthy and is very active - when I wake it up from it's slumber. I think this little guy is still in partial hibernation mode because he or she has been sleeping an awful lot. Anyway, would love to know what you guys think about the loreal scale on this little guy. Enjoy the pics...


New Member, Carcharios


----------



## LouDog760 (Jun 4, 2009)

Nice Argentine Tegu. :mrgreen:


----------



## J.LRegius (Jun 4, 2009)

Might have a columbian/argentine mix. Tegus that size should have some green markings... strange, mine is still a tiny bit green and he is much bigger than urs.


----------



## VARNYARD (Jun 4, 2009)

He is 100% Argentine, there is no doubt.

As for sleeping a lot, you might need to see a vet and let them check for parasites, I will bet it is an import. How much were they charging for them at petco?


----------



## carcharios (Jun 4, 2009)

They were charging $100 and with the coupon I found online, I got him for $80. I've never seen an Argentine Tegu before in PETCO and I go there all the time for feeder fish. The woman who works reptiles said the tegu was a "corporate order" and that they can't special order these guys once they're gone. They had two in stock initially but a girl purchased the larger of the two a few weeks before I got my guy. 

I visited the store twice to handle the tegu and it was extremely gentle and had a great temperment....still does in fact. 

Again, like I said, the Tegu's pattern and porportions are definitely Argentine Black and White but the Loreal scale is odd. It's really difficult to ID because it's not one solid scale like the Columbians but at the same time, it doesn't resemble the two loreal scales as seen in the typical Argentine's. I've seen some pics of Blues on this site where their loreal scales are irregular - maybe this little guy is a Blue & Black and White hybrid? Any thoughts? Is that even possible?

Carcharios


----------



## VARNYARD (Jun 4, 2009)

Loreal scales can vary; I have some pure argentines with one, and it is not unknown to happen. It looks to be a pure Argentine to me and I don't see any sign of it being a cross.


----------



## VenomVipe (Jun 4, 2009)

I think one scale argentines are just flukes. Whenever they are developing they just develop one scale for some odd reason. It might be a recessive trait.


----------



## VARNYARD (Jun 4, 2009)

Some just come out like that from time to time, I do not think it is a trait at all. I think it is just a variation that happens from time to time. The scale pattern on every tegu is different and no two are exactly alike, kind of like people, we all look different and no two are exactly the same in every way, not even twins.

Here is a 100% pure Argentine, note one loreal scale:


----------

